# Herb Garden



## *Andi

A few (mixed) pictures of my herb garden ...


----------



## *Andi

Cool ... dragon fly.


----------



## *Andi

Cone flower ...


----------



## *Andi

Not a herb but I love my moon flower ...


----------



## cowboyhermit

Nice pictures
What's in the background behind the coneflower? Looks like anise hyssop.


----------



## *Andi

cowboyhermit said:


> Nice pictures
> What's in the background behind the coneflower? Looks like anise hyssop.


A+ for know your herb ...

Yes, it is anise hyssop,


----------



## *Andi

Blackberries in bloom ...


----------



## cowboyhermit

I love anise hyssop hadn't used it until recently even though it grows all over our property, showed it to S.O and she got excited and informed me how useful it was (this has been a recurring theme over the years, I know where everything grows and when but never took the time to find out what the stuff ACTUALLY is) Pretty great herb imo.


----------



## Woody

Your herbs are way ahead of mine and I am further south!!! My Anise Hyssop has barely sprouted. Coneflowers have not sent up flower heads yet, nothing has bloomed so far this spring. I am jealous.


----------



## *Andi

Woody said:


> Your herbs are way ahead of mine and I am further south!!! My Anise Hyssop has barely sprouted. Coneflowers have not sent up flower heads yet, nothing has bloomed so far this spring. I am jealous.


Don't be jealous ... The pictures I posted were from late last fall. But my Anise Hyssop and marsh mallow are about 3 feet tall, so it will not be long.


----------



## *Andi

*Thyme & chives ...*

Picture (s) from today ...


----------



## Woody

I must be in some micro-cold-pocket place here. My marshmallow is only about 16” tall, the bee balm the same, cone flowers maybe 8” or so with no flower stalks yet. Astragalus hasn’t broken ground yet. The mints are… well they are mints! Sage is flowering though so there is some color. St John’s Wort is the tallest of any at around 18” but no flowers yet. Anise Hyssop is barely 4” tall, other hyssop is a little taller but not by much.

I noticed all the honeysuckles are loaded with buds and should open in a few days. Looks to be a banner year for black berries and all plants I have and plots I pick on the commute are LOADED with white flowers.


----------



## CoffeeTastic

Your thyme and chives are way ahead of mine, but then again, I'm forced to grow indoors.


----------



## catsraven

How about a baby toad in the garden? Its about as big as a pinky finger nail.


----------



## talob

I've planted a bunch of different herbs this spring but I gotta confess I'm not haveing a lot of luck getting them started, then I gotta protect the ones that do come up from the chickens and a new puppy, about makes me crazy!


----------



## Woody

This made me chuckle, almost glad to hear I am not the only one with this issue. I’m fencing the garden in this year, not to keep the deer out but to keep the 17 month old very energetic black lab out! As I have been readying beds and planting she has been running around like a crack head. Not digging but her running around tears everything up. I had a pile of branches trimmed from the fruit trees and she has been bringing them into the garden, gnawing off all the little branches and dragging the big branch around for me to throw for her. She is 5 or 6 months away from the concept of ‘you can’t come in this area even though there is no barrier’ so the fence is required. Oh, and the favored place to lie down and chew on the branches? The row I just got through composting and getting ready for seeds, go figure.

Speaking of fencing. I had a bunch of 7’ metal posts already bought, 40 of them and 4 rolls of 50’ x 36”x 2” x 3” mesh fencing. I had been using the poles as trellises for peas, beans, cucumbers and such and the rest and fencing is just good to have on hand. I picked up 20 more to finish the outside and 2 rolls of fencing to put around some guerilla plants. I know my budget in 2007 for garden stuff was $200, have it written down. So, 40 - 7’ metal posts and 4 – 50’ rolls of fencing was under $200. The 20 posts and 2 rolls of fencing I just got was $188! Double the price from 2007. These new posts are way cheaper made too, thinner metal and more rounded not squared off like the earlier ones.


----------



## *Andi

Last year I went with 3 ft chicken wire and bamboo sticks, which did work but was not very pretty.  This year I'm trying this ...


----------



## Woody

Very nice. I need something a bit more robust though. When you get 78# of puppy cruising along it takes a lot to stop that momentum!

Everything is up except the Austrigalis.


----------



## Immolatus

I need to do something like that to keep out the rabbits. My cats (not to mention the rest of the hoods cats and the one stray that hangs around my house) arent cutting it. My garden doesnt look so...nice.


----------



## Bobbb

*Andi said:


> Cool ... dragon fly.


Getting my kids to pose for a picture is tough sometimes, so kudos to you for getting that dragonfly to pose like that. :teehee:


----------



## *Andi

Bobbb said:


> Getting my kids to pose for a picture is tough sometimes, so kudos to you for getting that dragonfly to pose like that. :teehee:


You didn't see the other 100 pictures of the dragonfly that I had to delete ...


----------



## Sybil6

Any suggestions to a kid with a half-retarded German Shepard and a nosy father? I can't keep my herbs and things in the ground for those two. And if I do Maxie (my dog) squishes them.


----------



## Woody

Sybil6 said:


> Any suggestions to a kid with a half-retarded German Shepard and a nosy father? I can't keep my herbs and things in the ground for those two. And if I do Maxie (my dog) squishes them.


A sturdy fence and lots of "NoNoNO!!!"

Passiflora Incarnata (passionflower) is finally up! Still no Astragalus though, it worries me. It is only about&#8230; 7 years old so time for harvest. I'll hold out another month before I panic.


----------



## BlackPaladin

Sybil6 said:


> Any suggestions to a kid with a half-retarded German Shepard and a nosy father? I can't keep my herbs and things in the ground for those two. And if I do Maxie (my dog) squishes them.


Train, and train! "No, Maxie!

Spray the border with something, or plant something. Use something non-toxic, but very annoying to many animals: citrus.


----------



## *Andi

few pictures from the garden this morning ... Notice no marsh mallow, rust took it out rather quick ... with all the rain we have had...


----------

